# PreFab Restaurant



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't seen all the details yet but it's a first for me. We are getting a complete Church's Chicken restaurant, slab, finished interior,fixtures and all trucked in from Georgia (I think) and set on locally provided piers.  All DWV is stubbed out seperately. I will have about 12 sewer connections. :laughing: To top it off they are going to be barely below grade, OH and the tankless water heater is on the roof. Don't they know it freezes from time to time in Missouri? :blink: Have any of you guys worked on something like this? Work is bad enough without importing a completed building.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds very scary...interesting but still...scary.

Post some pics when you see it.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Delete


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Around Houston they do this a lot. You will see them working on a slab and the next day a building is there...kind of crazy!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I have seen standard prefab but this is completely different. The whole building is done, slab and completed interior is all assembled offsite and brought to the job. I will try to be there and get pics when it arrives.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> I have seen standard prefab but this is completely different. The whole building is done, slab and completed interior is all assembled offsite and brought to the job. I will try to be there and get pics when it arrives.


I'm looking forward to seeing this.
I cant imagine how this is shipped and installed.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbup:me too


----------



## ArkyPlbr (Feb 10, 2011)

Has the Pre-fab job arrived? I got to see this!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Any updates ?


----------

